# Bonzi Wells, Reggie Evans, and the salary cap



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Word from the Rocky Mountain Post is that the Nuggets want Bonzi pretty badly. The Kings theoretically are wanting to do a sign/trade with Denver. Reggie Evans reportedly wants to come back to Denver, but wants the full MLE.

How can Denver swing this?

I wish that Kroenke would just pay the luxury tax this season and sign all of them...we'd rock!

However, he probably won't. Therefore, we'd have to give up something to get something else. I doubt that KMart would be shipped to Sacto. If we could trade him, then we'd have enough to resign Evans PLUS be able to get Bonzi Wells.

What are the most likely scenarios?

Oh, and Casey Jacobsen turned down an invite to Nuggets camp...thanks Casey! :curse:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Most likely scenario:

Nuggets decide to play the waiting game on Bonzi and another team swoops in and grabs him.

Bonzi averages 8.0 points / 3.1 rebounds and 2 marajuana tickets next season...guy had one good stretch of basketball in what 6 seasons or something? He's got Jerome James written all over him!

Then again he may be a re-born beast!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Can anyone tell me why the Nuggets want Bonzi Wells so much?? The Nuggs are great in all facets of the game except for one thing, three point shooting. Thats been the story for a long time now. You guys are a good three point shooter at the SG spot from being an elite team. But why Bonzi? He cant shoot from outside. Hes a slasher and a guy who posts up smaller guys. Kinda like Carmelo. Plus, he brings a couple things that you already have, attitude and injuries. And why try so hard for him when you already have Ruben Patterson? Im not saying Ruben is as good but youre gonna pay so much for a player thats only a small improvement over one you already have.

I also think you guys need to sign Van Horn instead of Evans. Thats cause you need to balance the team more instead of adding more of what youre already good at. Plus Reggie would seem like too much money.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Can anyone tell me why the Nuggets want Bonzi Wells so much?? The Nuggs are great in all facets of the game except for one thing, three point shooting. Thats been the story for a long time now. You guys are a good three point shooter at the SG spot from being an elite team. But why Bonzi? He cant shoot from outside. Hes a slasher and a guy who posts up smaller guys. Kinda like Carmelo. Plus, he brings a couple things that you already have, attitude and injuries. And why try so hard for him when you already have Ruben Patterson? Im not saying Ruben is as good but youre gonna pay so much for a player thats only a small improvement over one you already have.
> 
> I also think you guys need to sign Van Horn instead of Evans. Thats cause you need to balance the team more instead of adding more of what youre already good at. Plus Reggie would seem like too much money.


I like this post. Wraps up Bonzi to a T.

Now if Denver can unload Patterson as part of the deal then that's a different story...but still 3-point shooting must be addressed.

Possible Lineup:

PG: Miller / Eddie House
SG: Bonzi Wells / JR Smith
SF: Melo / Kleiza
PF: Nene / Najera
C: Camby / Sampson


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Even if Denver gets rid of Ruben I still dont think it would be good to get Bonzi. Bring all the outside shooters off the bench you want, but if your only good shooters are on the bench thats not good. Cause when you need outside shooting and you put a bench player to fill that need you lose a lot in other parts of the game that that certain starter brought. And since there would be no shooting in the starting lineup the offense would be stagnant in the beginning of the game. It seems like a better idea to go for a shooter, not Bonzi Wells.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

id rather just sign Jumaine Jones for less


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

JR Smith will be the answer at SG, his 3 ball is coming along.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Any chance that Nuggs work a sign'n trade with Patterson and KMart to Sactown for Bonzi, Potapenko and Kenny Thomas?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Any chance that Nuggs work a sign'n trade with Patterson and KMart to Sactown for Bonzi, Potapenko and Kenny Thomas?


wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy?????????????


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Even if Denver gets rid of Ruben I still dont think it would be good to get Bonzi. Bring all the outside shooters off the bench you want, but if your only good shooters are on the bench thats not good. Cause when you need outside shooting and you put a bench player to fill that need you lose a lot in other parts of the game that that certain starter brought. And since there would be no shooting in the starting lineup the offense would be stagnant in the beginning of the game. It seems like a better idea to go for a shooter, not Bonzi Wells.


Who would you recommend Denver bring in at Shooting Guard? If JR Smith develops into more of a complete player and Bonzi comes off the bench eventually then Nugs may be set. 

But who do you see coming in and how can he be made part of this team?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Any chance that Nuggs work a sign'n trade with Patterson and KMart to Sactown for Bonzi, Potapenko and Kenny Thomas?


I really don't see Sac-Town giving up Kenny Thomas in any deal. Thomas was the only good piece the Kings got for C-Webb aside from salary relief, but Thomas was the Kings most reliable rebounder / low post guy. I see him staying. 

But who knows.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy?????????????


why? Denver acquire another expiring contract C in Potapenko, and a useful backup in Kenny Thomas to replace Evans in case he didn't resign. I don't need to talk about Bonzi. In talent, KMart is better than both SAR and Kenny Thomas, and Patterson is another backup SF/SG to replace SOME of Bonzi defense (while being the Kobe stopper :biggrin: )


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Bonzi doesn't make sense for the Nuggets. He can be brililant in streaks, but I've never been overwhelmed by his game, and he's not what Denver needs. 

I'd much rather see them make do this year with whatever J.R. and Ruben can give them, and renew the hunt next year for their SG of the future. Unless...

1) J.R. Smith starts to emerge as their future at shooting guard
2) Kenyon is traded this month or in February in a deal that brings in a solid backcourt shooter


----------



## NBA™ (Aug 2, 2006)

Timmons said:


> I really don't see Sac-Town giving up Kenny Thomas in any deal. Thomas was the only good piece the Kings got for C-Webb aside from salary relief, but Thomas was the Kings most reliable rebounder / low post guy. I see him staying.
> 
> But who knows.


a lot of kings fans actually want kenny thomas out of sactown. 
I've been tooling around with TradeChecker on Realgm.com.

Here's another that they claim works under the rules and provisions of the league.

Kings Get:

Kenyon Martin
Eduardo Najera

Denver Gets:

Bonzi Wells (I used Ron Artest to try and get a player close to the salary that bonzi is holding out for)
Kenny Thomas
Francisco Garcia.

*OR*

Kings Get:

Kenyon Martin
Earl Boykins

Nuggets Get:

Bonzi Wells
Kenny Thomas
Jason Hart

-works for both teams


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

bonzi is not worth getting rid of kmart for! JEEZ! id rather pursue AI again...

also isnt rubens contract expiring?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

NBA™ said:


> a lot of kings fans actually want kenny thomas out of sactown.
> I've been tooling around with TradeChecker on Realgm.com.
> 
> Here's another that they claim works under the rules and provisions of the league.
> ...


Hmmm. I'd take the second deal. Martin for Thomas isn't a bad trade, sacrificing some talent for durability. I've just never been a fan of Boykins' game...or, to be fair, I don't love how Karl likes to use him, and I don't think he's a great fit with the rest of the Nuggets' core. Whatever we'd get out of Bonzi in this deal is gravy.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Who would you recommend Denver bring in at Shooting Guard? If JR Smith develops into more of a complete player and Bonzi comes off the bench eventually then Nugs may be set.


I dont think Wells would be happy coming off the bench for a 21 year old. If he wont come off the bench then it wont be a good signing. And even though J.R. Smith is a good shooter, I dont know know if hes just not good enough to start and play major minutes. But if Bonzi is fine coming off the bench, Ruben is shipped, and you add KVH and another shooter then things will look fine.


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> I dont think Wells would be happy coming off the bench for a 21 year old. If he wont come off the bench then it wont be a good signing. And even though J.R. Smith is a good shooter, I dont know know if hes just not good enough to start and play major minutes. *But if Bonzi is fine coming off the bench*, Ruben is shipped, and you add KVH and another shooter then things will look fine.


that is a huge "if", Bonzi performs 100 times better when he starts, he's just one of those guys...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> *I dont think Wells would be happy coming off the bench for a 21 year old. * If he wont come off the bench then it wont be a good signing. And even though J.R. Smith is a good shooter, I dont know know if hes just not good enough to start and play major minutes. *But if Bonzi is fine coming off the bench*, Ruben is shipped, and you add KVH and another shooter then things will look fine.


Doesn't Bonzi usually come off the bench? OR just after injuries?

Wells said he was cool being the 6th man for Detroit, but that is Detroit...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Timmons said:


> Doesn't Bonzi usually come off the bench? OR just after injuries?
> 
> Wells said he was cool being the 6th man for Detroit, but that is Detroit...


bonzi started in sac...


----------

